# Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel



## divemaster945 (10. August 2010)

Hallo hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mein3,80m Schlauchboot mit 15 PS auch mit Beleuchtung ausrüsten kann ,möchte gerne auf dem Mittellandkanal nachts schleppen auf Zander.Wie und wo gibt es eine günstige Möglichkeit das Boot mit Positionsleuchten auszurüsten. Danke für Ideen und Tipps


----------



## Uremma (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*



divemaster945 schrieb:


> Hallo hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mein3,80m Schlauchboot mit 15 PS auch mit Beleuchtung ausrüsten kann ,möchte gerne auf dem Mittellandkanal nachts schleppen auf Zander.Wie und wo gibt es eine günstige Möglichkeit das Boot mit Positionsleuchten auszurüsten. Danke für Ideen und Tipps


Montiere deine Leuchten auf ein Brett o.ä bohrst rechts und links zwei Löcher, legts deine Montage quer auf das Boot,dann nimmst du eine "Spinne "/Gummiband, ziehst diese vorm zu Wasserlassen unter dem Boot durch, klingst die Haken ein und schon bist du alle Probleme los. Denke dran dass du einen Bootsführeschein brauchst, denn du nimmst ja, bei der von dir beschriebenen Angelmethode am "Schiffsverkehr" teil. Im Kanal ankern ist z.B verboten. Ist denn überhaupt Schleppangeln bei euch erlaubt. Mach dich mal kundig,


----------



## divemaster945 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Schleppangeln ist hier im Bereich der NWA erlaubt.Führerschein hab ich natürlich brauche ich doch bei 15 PS


----------



## Udo561 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Hi,
es gibt Postitionsleuchen die Batteriebetrieben sind und mittels Sazugnapf befestigt werden können.
Ansonsten am Spiegel ein paar Aluleisten anbringen , kannst du dir ja zurcht biegen wie du möchtest.
Bei mir sieht das so aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Reicht nicht eine 360°- Leuchte in Weiss aus?

Ich hab noch so im Hinterkopf was von wegen Kleinboote unter 7m =360° in W.

Leuchte muss BSH Zulassung haben


----------



## divemaster945 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Danke für den Tip mit batteriebetriebenen Pos-Leuchten kannte ich noch gar nicht allerdings ist es mit Montagen am Heckspiegel sehr eng bei mir ,Echolothalterung ,2 Rutenhalter ,Der Benzin Außenborder und für den Notfall ein E-Außenborder:vik:


----------



## divemaster945 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Reicht nicht eine 360°- Leuchte in Weiss aus?
> 
> Ich hab noch so im Hinterkopf was von wegen Kleinboote unter 7m =360° in W.
> 
> Leuchte muss BSH Zulassung haben


Nee hab bei der Wasserschutzpolizei nachgefragt,muß grün und rot anbringen und ne weiße Rundumleuchte


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Moin,

weiss rundum signalisiert ein ankerndes (manövrieunfähiges) fahrzeug. weiss rundum + rot, grün ein fahrzeug mit fahrt durchs wasser...

grüße


----------



## Sigi-S (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Moin,

ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben das man auf den Mittellandkanal nachts nur mit Radar und UKW Funk fahren darf.

Gruß Sigi


----------



## divemaster945 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*



Sigi-S schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben das man auf den Mittellandkanal nachts nur mit Radar und UKW Funk fahren darf.
> 
> Gruß Sigi


Das wär ja ........,sowas hab ich nicht und kommt mir auch nicht ins Boot


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2010)

*AW: Schlauchboot / Lichtbügel*

Hallo,

der ganze Kram mit Batterie ist ja ganz nett, hat aber keine Zulassung in D.
Wenn Du Nachtangeln vom Boot machen möchtest- und das legal- kommst Du um einen Bügel mit BSH- zugelassenen Lampen nicht herum.
Wird nicht billig!

Grüße

Volker


----------

